# Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen



## AmpelJoe (8. August 2019)

*Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*

Ich lese immer wieder, dass man die Wärmeleitpaste nicht zu dick auftragen soll. 
Auch, dass eine zu dicke Schicht isolierend wirkt.

Ist der Spalt zwischen CPU und Kühlsockel nicht immer gleich dick/groß? 
Der Schrauben/Sockelhalterung wegen.

Alles was zuviel ist, presst es doch einfach nur seitlich raus.
Im Gegenteil, wenn es zuwenig ist, entsteht ein Luftspalt statt Kontaktfläche.

Einziger Nachteil bei einem Zuviel wäre die unschöne Optik, wenn es seitlich rauspresst.

(Leitende Metallpasten sind ausgenommen und nicht das Thema!)


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*

Ich denke auch das es eigentlich kein zuviel gibt. Da es ja rausgequetscht wird.

Habe es aber noch nie ausprobiert. Ich trage immer eine dünne Schicht auf (kein Klecks oder x wie viele es machen), ich vertreiche die schön gleichmäßig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*



AmpelJoe schrieb:


> Ich lese immer wieder, dass man die Wärmeleitpaste nicht zu dick auftragen soll.
> Auch, dass eine zu dicke Schicht isolierend wirkt.



Stimmt.



AmpelJoe schrieb:


> wenn es zuwenig ist, entsteht ein Luftspalt statt Kontaktfläche.


Stimmt auch (zu wenig ist viel schlimmer als zu viel, Luft isoliert nämlich so richtig gut).




AmpelJoe schrieb:


> Ist der Spalt zwischen CPU und Kühlsockel nicht immer gleich dick/groß?
> Der Schrauben/Sockelhalterung wegen.
> Alles was zuviel ist, presst es doch einfach nur seitlich raus.


Das stimmt so (leider) nicht.
Natürlich quillt überschüssige WLP an den Rändern raus wenn man den Kühler festzieht. Der Anpressdruck eines Kühlers reicht aber nicht annähernd aus um die verbleibende Schichtdicke so klein zu quetschen wie man sie manuell auftragen könnte. Oder anders gesagt von hand kannste sagen wir ne 0,5mm dicke Schicht auftragen die durch den Kühler dann auf 0,3mm gequetscht wird. Wenn du aber nen Millimeter draufschmierst quillt zwar was raus am Rand aber am Ende bleiben immer noch 0,6 oder 0,7 mm zwischen CPU und Kühlerboden (die Größenordnungen sind nur exemplarisch).

Stell dirs so vor wie mit nem Auto über nasseren Schnee zu fahren. Klar drückt sich am Reifen rechts und links viel raus durchs Fahrzeuggewicht - trotzdem ist die Schichtdicke unter dem Reifen dicker wenn du über 20cm Schnee fährst als wenn du über 10cm fährst. 


Wie viel das praktisch ausmacht ist dabei ein anderes Thema - für 99% aller Nutzer ist es völlig wurscht ob die WLP-Schicht ein paar zehntel dicker oder dünner ist da 3 Grad mehr oder weniger genauso wurscht sind.


----------



## Duke711 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*

@Incredible Alk

Ne, man kann nicht zuviel WLP auftragen:

Schichtdicke von WLP und Co


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*

Und was genau hat dein verlinkter Thread jetzt damit zu tun was ich beschrieben habe? 

Natürlich kann man nicht zu viel WLP auftragen (in "vernünftigen" Grenzen). Und klar reichts einfach nen Fleck hinzumachen und den Kühler raufzuklatschen. Nichts anderes hab ich da oben gesagt. Nur kann man dünnere Schichten WLP manuell auftragen als sie durch den Anpressdruck eines Kühlers auf einen Klecks in der Mitte entstehen - was du schön daran sehen kannst dass deine Schichtdicke mit zunehmendem Druck nicht mehr abnimmt - da kannste nichts mehr weiter platt- oder rausdrücken von deinem Fleck. Das musste schon vorher von Hand machen wenn dich die paar Hundertstel interessieren.


----------



## Duke711 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*

- " Der Anpressdruck eines Kühlers reicht aber nicht annähernd aus um die verbleibende Schichtdicke so klein zu quetschen wie man sie manuell auftragen könnte."
- "Nur kann man dünnere Schichten WLP manuell auftragen als sie durch den Anpressdruck eines Kühlers auf einen Klecks in der Mitte entstehen"

Stimmt nun mal überhaupt nicht diese Aussage. Man kann auch einen Millimeter auftragen und erreicht dann trotzdem die 0,08 mm. Und 0,08 mm kann eben nicht per Hand auftragen, da die Viskosität zu hoch ist. Steht aber alles in dem Thread.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Man kann auch einen Millimeter auftragen und erreicht dann trotzdem die 0,08 mm.



Und was passiert wenn man 0,5 flächendeckend aufträgt? 
Sinds dann 0,08? Oder 0,05? oder 0,15 nach dem Kühleraufbau?

Das einzige was dein Thread aussagt ist "wenn ich mittig WLP auftrage kommt am Ende ein 0,08 mm dicker Klecks raus".
Zum Thema ob dünnere Schichten möglich sind (und ob es immer noch 0,8 sind wenn die bzw. noch mehr WLP auf der ganzen Fläche verteilt werden würde und die Flächenpressung entsprechend kleiner würde) wird keinerlei Aussage getroffen.



Duke711 schrieb:


> Und 0,08 mm kann eben nicht per Hand auftragen


Das glaube ich zwar auch (mindestens bei dickeren Pasten) - streng genommen könnte ich aber auch wie du mir gegenüber einfach behaupten das ist ne falsche Aussage.


----------



## Duke711 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und was passiert wenn man 0,5 flächendeckend aufträgt?
> Sinds dann 0,08? Oder 0,05? oder 0,15 nach dem Kühleraufbau?



Das spielt keine Rolle, man kann auch 3 mm auftragen, die Dicke von 0,12 oder 0,08 mm ergibt sich alleine durch die Anpresskraft, steht auch genauso in den Thread. Intel hat nicht ohne Grund den Sockel z.B. auf 450 N spezifiziert.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und was passiert wenn man 0,5 flächendeckend aufträgt? Das einzige was dein Thread aussagt ist "wenn ich mittig WLP auftrage kommt am Ende ein 0,08 mm dicker Klecks raus".
> Zum Thema ob dünnere Schichten möglich sind (und ob es immer noch 0,8 sind wenn die bzw. noch mehr WLP auf der ganzen Fläche verteilt werden würde und die Flächenpressung entsprechend kleiner würde) wird keinerlei Aussage getroffen.



Dafür gibt es das Diagramm und sollte es wohl einleuchten sein das wohl bei WLP 0,08 mm das untere Limit ist, egal wie man sich beim verstreichen auch bemühen mag. Wo bei man selbst mit der feinsten Rasierklinge keine 0,1 mm hinbekommt. Umso mehr man aufträgt um so größer wird der Radius, mehr passiert da nicht.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das glaube ich zwar auch - streng genommen könnte ich aber auch wie du mir gegenüber einfach behaupten das ist ne falsche Aussage.



Tja ich beziehe mich aber im Gegensatz zu Dir auf Fakten. Wenn Du das nicht glaubst dann solltest Du mal lieber Taten folgen lassen und deinen eigenen Thread über deine Messungen starten, da wird aber wohl nie was kommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Das spielt keine Rolle, man kann auch 3 mm Auftragen, die Dicke von 0,12 oder 0,08 mm ergibt sich alleine durch die Anpresskraft


Das sagt weder der Thread noch das Diagramm aus. Denn du hast es nicht so gemacht. Ich dachte du wolltest mit Fakten kommen?


Duke711 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es das Diagramm und sollte es wohl einleuchtend sein


Ich dachte du wolltest mit Fakten kommen?

Wenn du mehr WLP aufträgst als du es im Versuch gemacht hast wird der Fleck größer. Durch die größere Fläche wird der Druck kleiner (da die Kraft konstant ist). Wie sich die WLP dann verhält - ob der größere Fleck dennoch bis 0,08 runtergeht oder nicht oder ob er dann dicker ist - wissen wir beide nicht.

Ebensowenig weiß niemand von uns aus Experimenten ob es einen Einfluss auf die Enddicke hat ob man am Anfang flächendeckende 0,5 oder 1,0 oder vielleicht 0,2 oder 2,0 mm aufträgt. Weils nicht gemacht wurde. Noch weniger wissen wir welchen Einfluss welche Viskositäten verschiedener WLPs auf all das haben.


Es ist lobenswert dass du wolche Experimente machst, ehrlich. Ich meine das alles auch nicht böse und will mich nicht unnötig streiten. Man muss nur eben aufpassen welche Aussagen solche Experimente treffen können und welche nicht. Auch das gehört zu "Fakten". Ich würde das sehr gerne selbst untersuchen - habe aber nicht die Mittel dazu um das vernünftig (zu Hause) zu machen. Auf der Arbeit würde es gehen - ich fürchte nur man wird mir seltsame Fragen stellen wenn ich stundenlang das Labor für so nen - seien wir ehrlich - belanglosen Quatsch belege.


----------



## Duke711 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*

@Incredible Alk

Ich habe alles probiert, nur erstelle ich doch keine 50 Dias und spame damit den Thread zu. Die wichtigsten Fakten stehen dort und 0,08 mm sind das untere Limit ganz unabhängig wie die WLP aufgetragen wird.
Der Druck bleibt übrigens vom Kühler immer gleich, es handelt sich hier um eine nicht newtonsche Flüssigkeit (Verdrängung) und um kein Metall was zur Druckverteilung beiträgt


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*

Naja, wenn du dir die Arbeit gemacht hattest das tatsächlich alles durchzuprobieren (da biste ja Tage beschäftigt) hätte ich die Ergebnisse aber schon in den Thread geschrieben^^


----------



## Krautmausch (9. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*

Zu viel Wärmeleitpaste macht kaum einen messbaren Unterschied. Es gibt einige mehr oder weniger wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen zu verschiedenen Arten und Mengen der Pastenapplikation, aber dort liegen die meisten Ergebnisse innerhalb der Messungenauigkeit (ca. 2°C), und ich weiß auch nicht, ob sich da die Mühe gemacht wurde, jede Methode zehnmal zu messen. Deutlich negativen Einfluss hat nur zu wenig Wärmeleitpaste, weil sich Wärme dann in kontaktlosen Ecken der CPU stauen und sogar die Geschwindigkeit einzelner Kerne einschränken kann. Bei zuviel Paste musst du nur damit leben, dass du beim nächsten Auseinanderbauen ziemlich viel sauber zu machen hast.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*

“Too Much Thermal Paste” – Benchmark of Thermal Paste Application & Quantity | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks
der hat die ganze CPU eingesaut. Unterschied zum Verteilen 0.2-0.4k , also  nicht existent. 

Dein einzige Problem ist ein versauter Sockel. Beim Boxedkühler würde ich die Hand nicht ins Feuerlegen, dass der kräftig genug ist. Bei allem was geschraubt wird, kann man sich das Geschmiere sparen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*



AmpelJoe schrieb:


> Ist der Spalt zwischen CPU und Kühlsockel nicht immer gleich dick/groß?
> Der Schrauben/Sockelhalterung wegen.


Ja, aber es kann etwas dauern, bis die Wärmeleitpaste herausgequetscht wird.
Es gibt unterschiedliche Befestigungskonzepte, viele haben wenig Elastizität,
wenn dann im Laufe der ersten Betriebsstunde, ein paar Zehntelmillimeter
Wärmeleitpaste herausgedrückt werdne, kann es sein, dass die Vorspannung
weg ist. Dazu gibt es sehr dünnflüssige Pasten, wie die gut verarbeitbare MX 4
und es gibt hoch viskose wie z.B. die Kryonaut von Thermal Grizzly. Bis die
herausgequtsche wird, dauert es lange.



AmpelJoe schrieb:


> Alles was zuviel ist, presst es doch einfach nur seitlich raus.
> Im Gegenteil, wenn es zuwenig ist, entsteht ein Luftspalt statt Kontaktfläche.


Im Prinzip richtig, Aber die herausgequetschte Paste kann negative Folgen 
haben. Ebenso können sich in zu dick aufgetragener Paste Luftblasen einschließen.


Im Prinzip hat Du Recht, im Einzelfall kann es böse in die Hose gehen.


----------



## Krautmausch (9. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*

Wo wir gerade beim Thema Pasten sind, habt ihr eine bevorzugte Viskosität? Ich hab letztens erstmals vom Pump-Out-Effekt gehört, der ja dünnflüssigere Pasten stärker betrifft, und da ich jemand bin, der einfach zu faul ist, jährlich seine Paste zu wechseln, wollt ich jetzt mal schauen, ob es gute dickflüssige Pasten gibt. Auf den ersten Blick hab ich bisher nur Innovation Cooling Diamond mit synthetischem Diamantanteil, Gelid GC-2 und GC Extreme sowie Prolimatech PK-3 gefunden. Viele der anderen guten Pasten, z.B. Noctua, sind eher mittelflüssig, und Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut ist für Wärmeleitpaste sehr flüssig. Wobei ich jetzt aus der Praxis nicht weiß, wie groß der Unterschied zwischen dünnflüssigen Pasten und dickflüssigen Pasten überhaupt ist. Gibt's hier irgendjemanden mit Praxiserfahrung, der sich dazu äußern kann?

Edit: Komisch, dass mein Vorposter zu Kryonaut das Gegenteil von mir behauptet. Ich hab meine Infos von hier, und da hat Kryonaut die zweitniedrigste Viskosität, also Zähflüssigkeit:

Thermal Paste Round-up: Viscosity Benchmarks


----------



## Narbennarr (9. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*

Da ich eh mit der Punktmethode arbeite, ist mir die Viskosität recht egal beim verarbeiten. Bei der MX4 nervt micht das sie Fäden zieht wie heißer Käse.
Nutze gerne PK3, Grizzly Kryo, MX4 und Noctua


----------



## Duke711 (9. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*

Da gibt es keine messbaren Unterschied, da alle Wärmeleitpasten auf 50% oder mehr Silikonanteil basieren und somit die Viskosität ähnlich hoch ist. Wie man sieht gibt es erst einen deutlichen Unterschied bei LQM (Flüssigmetall), da ist aber auch die Viskosität deutlich geringer:

Schichtdicke von WLP und Co

Wasser habe ich ebenfalls getestet da waren es bei den geringsten Druck ~ 0,01 mm, Dicken deutlich unter 0,01 mm ist dann wegen der Rauhigkeit des Kühlers nicht mehr möglich gewesen zu ermitteln.

MX 4 mit ca. 50% Silikon: 89000 mPas
LQM: 1,3 mpas
Wasser: 1 mpas


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Da gibt es keine messbaren Unterschied, da alle Wärmeitpasten auf 50% oder mehr Silikonanteil basieren und somit die Viskosität ähnlich hoch ist.


Das ist völlig falsch, die Unterschiede der Viskosität sind riesig


----------



## AmpelJoe (9. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*

Was für negative Folgen kann eine herausgedrückten Paste haben?
Die Optik wäre egal. Irgendwelche technischen Gründe?

Die Luftblasen beziehen sich ya nur auf die nicht-herausgedrückte Paste.

Wenn ich einen Punkt mittig setze, drückt es immer zwangsläufig Paste seitlich raus, wenn ich den ganzen CPU bis in die Ecken erwischen möchte. (Kreisfläche auf Quadrat)


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*



AmpelJoe schrieb:


> Was für negative Folgen kann eine herausgedrückten Paste haben?



Vor allem viel Gefummel und Reinigungsarbeit wenn du 2 Jahre später vielleicht was aufrüsten/ändern/verkaufen/etc. willst und die ausgehärtete Paste wieder wegbekommen willst. 
Je nach verwendeter Paste wird das Zeug da es ja direkten Luftkontakt hat wenns rausgedrückt wird und warm wird gefühlt betonartig.


----------



## Duke711 (9. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist völlig falsch, die Unterschiede sind riesig



Die Aussage war auf die Schichtdicke bezogen und nicht auf die Temperatur


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Die Aussage war auf die Schichtdicke bezogen und nicht auf die Temperatur


Es ging um die Viskosität der Pasten, die unterschiedet sich um Zehnerpotenzen


----------



## Duke711 (9. August 2019)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*

Das mag sein aber 89000:1,3 ist deutlich größer als z.B nur 89000:13000


----------



## Duke711 (10. Januar 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> *AW: Wärmeleitpaste zu dick auftragen*
> 
> Naja, wenn du dir die Arbeit gemacht hattest das tatsächlich alles durchzuprobieren (da biste ja Tage beschäftigt) hätte ich die Ergebnisse aber schon in den Thread geschrieben^^



Bitte:






						Schichtdicke von WLP und Co
					

Update:  Einige waren der Meinung, man könnte durch verstreichen dünnere Schichten erreichen.  Die Testreihe wurde erweitert:       mPas g/cm³ W/m K   Liquid Pro 0,0018 6,85 80   MX-2 85000 3,96 5,6   MX-4 87000 2,5 8,5   Kryonaut 150000 3,7 12,5   Conductonaut 0,0021 6,24 73   Noctua NH-H1...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




.................
Die Bilder 32 - 36 beziehen sich auf einer verstrichenen Auftragung mit dem entsprechenden Hilfsmittel und so das sich eine dünn wie mögliche Schicht ohne Lufteinschlüsse erreichen lies. Aufgetragen wurden mit der punktförmigen Technik 0,133 g, mit der "Streichtechnik" 0,165 g
.....................





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab ~ 50 N schneiden sich die zwei roten Linien. Obwohl mit dem verstreichen deutlich mehr aufgetragen wurde.
*Man kann keine WLP zu dick auftragen*.


----------



## ragnaro3k (10. Januar 2021)

Macht da nicht so eine Wissenschaft draus. Mach ein Klecks in die Mitte, bau dein Kühler drauf und fertig.


----------



## Richu006 (10. Januar 2021)

Man Diskutiert hier über zu viel WLP. Und das der Anpressdruck das regelt etc. Da frage ich mich eher ob nicht der verbaute Kühler, Kühlerblock mehr ausmacht, als irgendeine Auftragsmethode für die WLP.

Weil mir kann doch keiner erzählen, das da jeder Kühler Hersteller genau den vorgegebenen Anpressdruck einhält.

Ein Monoblock zb. Wird häufig einfach "fest" geschraubt, ganz ohne Federn. Der Anprwssdruck ergibt sich also einfach von der Anzugskraft der schrauben, oder von der Federkraft des pcb's (das bigt sich ja ab einem gewissen Druck durch) genauso jeder GPU Wasserblock... 

Dazu muss man sicher auch die Viskosität beachten. Dünnflüssige pasten benötigen weniger Druck als Dickflüssige pasten.


----------



## Albatros1 (10. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Man Diskutiert hier über zu viel WLP. Und das der Anpressdruck das regelt etc. Da frage ich mich eher ob nicht der verbaute Kühler, Kühlerblock mehr ausmacht, als irgendeine Auftragsmethode für die WLP.
> 
> Weil mir kann doch keiner erzählen, das da jeder Kühler Hersteller genau den vorgegebenen Anpressdruck einhält.
> 
> ...


Man macht eben gerne aus jedem eine Wissenschaft und meist stehen Hersteller und Händler dahinter.
In der Praxis ist vieles von marginalem Einfluß oder etwas ganz anderes ist entscheidend.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Januar 2021)

Müßt ihr den alten, ausgequetschten Beitrag unnötig verlängern?


----------



## Richu006 (11. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Müßt ihr den alten, ausgequetschten Beitrag unnötig verlängern?


Wieso? Trägst du heute keine WLP mehr auf die CPU oder GPU auf? XD

Ja der Thread ist alt... aber um das auftragen von WLP gibts immer noch viele Gerüchte, falsche informationen und ungefähr 300 verschiedene Meinungen. Ich finde den Thread kann man gut einmal kurz pushen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Thread kann man gut einmal kurz pushen.


Früher gab's da was hinter die Ohren für's Pushen.


----------

